# What's your guitar price limit?



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

I put together these 4 Partscasters for about $1,100 or so. Three of them I struck gold, I'll never sell them. The blue one looks great but doesn't have the magic of the other 3.

Things is, from building these guitars, my expectations have changed quite a bit. I've been drooling over a Charvel Pro-Mod DK24 for the last 6 months at my local music shop but damned if I've going to part with almost $1,700 (before taxes to get it). My 3 gems play much better than that one, but I do love the rippled red ash body on that Charvel. I think it's a cosmetic thing I'm attracted to because it certainly doesn't play or feel as nice as my guitars.

Given that, I can't seem to justify over a certain cost for a single guitar anymore. I've bought and sold guitars costing much more than that over the years, but lately my cost limit seems to be about $1,100. I can afford more, just don't wanna...


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

It’s shifted up and down for me over the years and it depends on the type of guitar (e.g. acoustic, semi-hollow). It’s personal and depends on many comfort aspects. I would rather own one guitar costing $4,400 than 4 similar guitars costing each $1,100. ymmv.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

But is that guitar going to be 4 times better or have as much variety as those other 4?


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

I try to stay under a $1000 because my playing skill doesn’t justify spending more than that . Also I normally get antsy when I know I’m going guitar shopping and have a grand in my account so yeah , I can do more if I really wanted too but I don’t need to


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Alex said:


> It’s shifted up and down for me over the years and it depends on the type of guitar (e.g. acoustic, semi-hollow). It’s personal and depends on many comfort aspects. I would rather own one guitar costing $4,400 than 4 similar guitars costing each $1,100. ymmv.


What!!!!! I’d love to have more telecasters! I still need a standard telecaster, the 70s custom , 70s thinline deluxe even if it’s ugly as 💩. They are all similar but different


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

FatStrat2 said:


> But is that guitar going to be 4 times better or have as much variety as those other 4?


IMO variety is over rated. Most of my guitar heroes found their instrument and stuck with it...mastered it. Hendrix, SRV, Brad Paisley, David Gilmour, etc etc all are known for just one type of guitar...and made a hall of fame career of it. Mastery is far better than variety.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

Maybe. But all those players (like many of us) have multiple guitars and rarely stick w/ one.


----------



## Shaqrad (May 6, 2020)

I would say under $2000. I just play at home or at a friends place and have no business gigging at my skill level so yea $2k would do it.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

$1000, not including mods.


----------



## Duntov (Apr 2, 2021)

“Under $1,500” is the new “under $1,000”???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

silvertonebetty said:


> I try to stay under a $1000 because my playing skill doesn’t justify spending more than that . Also I normally get antsy when I know I’m going guitar shopping and have a grand in my account so yeah , I can do more if I really wanted too but I don’t need to


I've been playing for over 40 years alot of that professionally and I believe that on a skill level I can justify my ownership of my guitars that cost in a range between $2,000 and $11,000. However I believe that skill to price has nothing to do with it. It all comes down to the size of your wallet and your desire for fine instruments. The amount of money you put in to your hobby equals how much passion you have for the hobby. Some people care more about the looks of their guitars and go to great pains to attain a great fit and finish and beautiful grain etc. Then they spend more time polishing it and being careful not to ding it up than they do playing it. But thats ok. Its their hobby.
I would never criticize anyone that spent a lot of money on a guitar with little skill. Sometimes high quality gear collecting and serious playing are 2 different things.
For me, my 2 most expensive guitars are my Martin "Authentic" series. When it comes to acoustics there is very little turn over. I try to get the closest I can afford for that prewar martin sound. My last Martin I owned for 9 years, an HD-28V, until the authentics came out. The only way to go up from here is a real prewar vintage Martin. And at the prices they go for there is a zero chance for that. So my authentics are lifers.
My next expensive guitar is my Custom shop 52. I've been through several Nocasters including a Masterbuilt as well as several 52 reissues to finally get to this custom shop 52 which is the best I've come for me. So its likely a lifer guitar. 
I'm still likely after a strat and a les paul. But those style of guitars are not as important to me so I'll likely try to keep the cost well under 2k at least for a strat style guitar.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

If we are talking electric I would say $600 used is about my limit. I don't gig or play professionally.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

TimH said:


> IMO variety is over rated. Most of my guitar heroes found their instrument and stuck with it...mastered it. Hendrix, SRV, Brad Paisley, David Gilmour, etc etc all are known for just one type of guitar...and made a hall of fame career of it. Mastery is far better than variety.


I think of Jeff Beck, who played Les Pauls and Telecasters then eventually stuck to a Strat, and now has had a certain spec of Strat as his main guitar for over 25 years. 

My $ limit, maybe $1500? It was $1200 but the guitars I bought used a few years back for $1200ish (Fender Strats) now sell for $1500, so I better go with that. Frankly, I've owned Squiers and Epiphones and anyone with $500 can get good guitars these days


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Interesting topic. One thing though, I don't equate someone's skill with the price nor number of guitars someone has. It's a hobby like cars. You don't have to be a car racing driver nor even just be a expert driver to own a maserati or more than one car. It's a case of how much $$$ you can afford to spend more than anything.


----------



## crann (May 10, 2014)

FatStrat2 said:


> But is that guitar going to be 4 times better or have as much variety as those other 4?


Do you, or anyone else find this comment humorous, given the fact the four guitars you posted are nearly identical? 

For me, price is a concern, but only in terms of value, not absolute amount. For used gear, if something comes up that I know I can resell without taking a loss and it interests me, I'm in. If it's $900, ok, if it's $4000, why not. I'd rather buy that $4k guitar that I know there's a market for in case I end up not liking it vs a $500 guitar that I'll end up eating a few hundred on.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Theoretically, my electric limit is around $800 and my acoustic limit is about $1200, though someday in the distant future I plan to commission a custom built acoustic which will probably cost more than all my other guitars combined. Having said that, my actual limit is much lower until I can get back to a full teaching and gigging roster and have paid for my kids' schooling - 3 years to go! Fortunately, I have a nice selection of guitars that I enjoy playing, so not being able to buy guitars isn't really a hardship.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

guitarman2 said:


> The amount of money you put in to your hobby equals how much passion you have for the hobby.


I respectfully disagree with this statement. Admittedly, I might somehow be misinterpreting the intent.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

I've been playing for more than 30 years. I gig fairly regularly (in normal times). I'm not great, but I think I can hold my own. And I've never spent more than $700 on a guitar. Some people here are saying they don't gig, so they can;t justify spending more money on a guitar. Fair enough, but I would almost reverse that statement... it is because I gig that I wouldn't want to have an expensive guitar. The places where I gig are grungy whole-in-the-wall venues where I would feel absurd playing an expensive guitar. Furthermore, the possibility of theft is always in the back of my mind. I would be extremely saddened if someone stole one of my guitars, but it would be a major financial tragedy if someone were to steal a guitar worth 5K. I'd have a hard time dealing with that. Lastly, and most importantly, I find my guitars feel great, sound great, and look great. I see no reason to spend more.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I don't have price limits. It would depend on my cash position and how badly I wanted any particular instrument.

These days I build them and that's not cheap when you want really good components (whatever those happen to be in your world).

I'd say my cost on most guitsrs is in the $1500 range including the artwork. I suppose I could build a similar guitar without the art for around $1100 ~ 1300.

I don't get to decide price limits for the guitars I would choose to buy. The seller does.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Honestly for me it comes to down to the fact that I can't tell the difference between an expensive electric and a cheap one. Acoustic I can which is why I bought a Martin D-18, but electric after it goes through six pedals and an amp, not really.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

greco said:


> I respectfully disagree with this statement. Admittedly, I might somehow be misinterpreting the intent.


I'm thinking you've misinterpreted my meaning. When I say the amount of money someone puts in to the hobby equates to the passion for the hobby" that doesn't mean that we're working with absolute numbers in terms of cash. 
Just because you own $400 guitars instead of $4,000 guitars doesn't mean you have less passion than the one who spent more. To many people $400 is a alot to sacrifice on a guitar. To some $4,000 is pocket change. The more you sacrificed to get the guitar you wanted the more passion you obviously had. If you could have afforded more than the example of $400 but you didn't feel it was worth spending more money even though you could have easily afforded it then I'd have to say your priorities lie in other area's and guitars aren't that important.
So I stand by my statement.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

The thing is that for me I like my cheaper guitars as much as the expensive ones I've owned. The fact is that I currently have no expensive guitars left here. A parts telecaster I put together by scrounging up used parts, mainly from here, is my main guitar. An older Reverend that I bought back when they were about $600, and one of the early 2000's melody maker are my others.

Another example. I owned some really nice SG's while I was craving one, and the only one I miss is a p90 faded special. I sold it and got more expensive versions thinking they'd be better for me, and for me they weren't in the end.

So in my case (and it's strictly personal) I can't see myself ever exceeding $1000 again. And realistically I likely won't even exceed $700. I'm more likely to spend they money on parts builds just because I enjoy the process on a hobby level.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

guitarman2 said:


> If you could have afforded more than the example of $400 but you didn't feel it was worth spending more money even though you could have easily afforded it then I'd have to say your priorities lie in other area's and guitars aren't that important.


Possibly, for some, the priority and passion lies in learning how to play instrument and in enjoying that as one of the many aspects of the hobby. Is this a reasonable statement from your perspective? Again, not intending to be offensive or argumentative...just an alternate point of view.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

I don't think I have a price limit on buying an instrument, but I can tell you something about that. I can tell you I also don't have an affinity for brand, style, vintage, production run.... if an instrument is amazing, it is worth whatever price it costs. To me they are just instruments, they are not collectable. I think there is a very comfortable price point after which the diminishing returns on the thousands of dollars the instrument cost is ridiculous and the only way to really justify it is because of "Collector" status. Now, in regards to collecting guitars, I have an absolute price limit of $0 dollars seeing as collecting guitars has no interest to me. Everything I own and have owned is a players guitar because they are my guitars and I am a guitar player 

Now that being said, if collecting guitars is your passion, then I would think that your price limit would have to follow what can comfortably be absorbed financially... or with the sale of a kidney.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

This is something that I’ve often referred to as the magic number. The magic number isn’t so much about what you can afford as it is about what makes sense to you.

For me, for years and years it was $1000 ish. You could get a good quality US or Japan guitar that didn’t break the bank and wasn’t overkill for something that doesn’t make me $. Now that magic number is more like $1500 used but there IS something I want new (only because availability used is almost ZERO) that I may end up spending more like $2400 on but that’s a stretch.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

greco said:


> Possibly, for some, the priority and passion lies in learning how to play instrument and in enjoying that as one of the many aspects of the hobby. Is this a reasonable statement from your perspective? Again, not intending to be offensive or argumentative...just an alternate point of view.


As I stated before you can divide this hobby in to 2 parts. Buying gear and playing guitar. For some the passion is both. But likely someone's passion will lean more one way than the other. The subject in this thread is dealing with how much you'd spend. 
There was a time in my life where my passion was definitely playing. My wife will tell you stories of me going 24\7 with a guitar in my hands. Even as much as going to bed still playing and holding it, fall asleep with it and wake up with it in my arms. And this is while playing full time 6 to 7 nights a week. Back then I would have decent equipment but far from high end. Usually an American standard tele and\or strat ($700-$800) a peavy tube amp ($500) and\or some kind of blackface amp, usually an older twin when they weren't considered vintage ($500-$800) and 4 or 5 moderately priced boss pedals. These were my tools for making a living and I never obsessed over them. I bought and sold much less than now. There was time I even gigged with a low end squier tele when the first came out. So definitely back then my passion was playing. Probably the last 15 years my passion has shifted from playing to gear swapping. I caught the fever of owning many different high end boutique guitars, amps and pedals. I've tried so many different things that it has brought me full circle. I really know what I like and what I want. I'm getting close to retirement (5 to 7 years) and have to scale back the spending so most of what I got right now are keepers for retirement. Any future purchases have to be much more carefully thought out. I am starting to get back to concentrating on playing again and getting in to recording. 
So yes I agree that some will have a passion for learning, playing and the gear they own will be less important. Probably you can be equally passionate about both but I'm one of those "all or nothing" guys so its hard for me to have more than one focus at a time.


----------



## TheGASisReal (Mar 2, 2020)

Quality > Quantity. Tools > Toys.

Quality to you might be a $500 guitar that inspires you. For me it might be something I bought used for $2800. All that matters to me is that it works well, and it makes me want to play music.

I think it can be cool to have a variety of guitars to inspire you in very different ways, especially if you're a song writer. With that said, I question how anyone can really _master _an instrument if they spend such little time on it. I've went through periods where I owned 1-2 electrics and just played the absolute shit out of them. I'd rather have a smaller fleet that I know inside and out, but this is personal preference. 

Interestingly enough, the pandemic has ballooned my collection to a whopping 5 guitars. I play a lot more than the average guitarist, and I still feel like I'm neglecting to use them enough.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

The most I have ever paid for a guitar is about $6k. I can’t imagine spending more would get me a better playing and sounding guitar than that one. Sure, there are lots of rare and vintage ones out there that will command a higher price but that value is usually based on other things more than actual playability and tone. Most of my daily players are in the $1-2k range.

And speaking of partscasters, I have put a few together myself. I quickly realized that there is more to it than assembling a bunch of random parts. My first one was dead and lifeless. My current one is a keeper, but I have over $2500 into it, including custom paint.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

The most cash (no trade) I've laid out for a guitar was $5K for an L5


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Depends how much money I have laying around to waste on more gear 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Smylight (Jun 28, 2016)

greco said:


> I respectfully disagree with this statement. Admittedly, I might somehow be misinterpreting the intent.


I get you… I think. I have been a lifelong herder (with more years behind than there are left in front of me), but there’s no way I'm going to end up with John Entwistle's collection. Just not rich enough. ;-)


Pierre
Guitares Torvisse


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

My guitar price limit is the best deal I can find for a given type of guitar that I think is worth the money.

For me, it's about bang for the buck. I put more value on features and specs. A new guitar should add something different to my collection. I'm less interested in cosmetics, so I won't pay extra for that.

The most I've paid is $1300 and I think it was totally worth it. Would I go higher? Maybe. It really depends on the guitar and whether I could find a better deal elsewhere.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

The most I've ever spent on a guitar is $6,800 for my Martin D-28 Authentic 1941. I often refer to it as an 11k guitar because if I'd bought it in Canada thats what it would have cost me before taxes. Fortunately I was able to get the same guitar from MFG in the US for Just under 7k with brokerage and taxes all in. A few years ago there were 2 or 3 retailers that would give a full 40% off list (Not advertised). Martin has since closed this little loop hole and its no longer possible to get this deal. I tried very hard not to go this route and would have bought in Canada if a retailer would come at least with in a couple thousand but none would budge from $11,500. So the savings was too great not to buy from the US. So technically the exact amount that it cost me was $6,800 all in to my door.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

guitarman2 said:


> I'm thinking you've misinterpreted my meaning. When I say the amount of money someone puts in to the hobby equates to the passion for the hobby" that doesn't mean that we're working with absolute numbers in terms of cash.
> Just because you own $400 guitars instead of $4,000 guitars doesn't mean you have less passion than the one who spent more. To many people $400 is a alot to sacrifice on a guitar. To some $4,000 is pocket change. The more you sacrificed to get the guitar you wanted the more passion you obviously had. If you could have afforded more than the example of $400 but you didn't feel it was worth spending more money even though you could have easily afforded it then I'd have to say your priorities lie in other area's and guitars aren't that important.
> So I stand by my statement.


I disagree as well. With acoustics when I played a Martin D-18 there was a clear difference between that and say a $1000 acoustic. Like black and white to colour. With electrics not so much. I am satisfied with the sound and playability of a $500 used electric. It does the job. I don't need to spend more. There is no tangible benefit. If there was I probably would. 

It's like if I had a $10 hammer and it did the job just fine of hammering, there is really no actual need to spend $1000 on a gold plated titanium hammer.


----------



## patski (Feb 7, 2018)

$2k is my absolute limit. Anything above that is just crazy, IMHO. It'd have to be one helluva guitar!

I don't want to spend more than $1500 – $1600 on my next guitar, all in.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

I am frugal, but apparently extravagant when it comes to buying gear.

I buy what interests me at whatever price seems to fit the situation. Most acquisitions seem like a no brainer at the time of purchase. Buying new happens less and less, but still can happen if it looks like an opportunity to experience, and not readily available on the used market.

About 90% of my gear could never again be found in that condition, for the price that I paid for it.

My mantra in many of my hobbies has always been: The first time you pay to much, the second time you find it at half price, and finally it comes pretty damn close to free. ”Free”, is arbitrary, in this case. It is money spent that doesn’t hurt your life in a negative way. On the other hand it can be like the day you find a $20, or $100 bill in a snow bank while walking with your head down, trying to be safe on the icy surface. You pick up that opportunity and do something with it. I have found free guitars along the side of the road, as well is other things of value to me. I don’t need to profit from every acquisition, but breaking even in the long run is a personal goal.

Experiencing as much as I can does have its drawbacks. It pisses off my wife that I have so much “excess” in her mind. Warehousing, maintenance, finding the time to devote to any kind of a sizeable collection has its issues. If some random individual stumbles upon any of my hobby acquisitions, they immediately make up their mind that I am a hoarder if they think like my wife (she has every closet filled with shoes, clothes, freezers, fridges, pantries filled with food, wine, etc….only her stuff is valuable and important), or they want to instantly be my friend and see it all. Not going to happen, I don’t need those kind of friends.

I like gear that inspires at all price points, and really don’t need anymore. The more I don’t need, the more I trip over. I try hard to not acquire more, and use what I already have.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

crann said:


> Do you, or anyone else find this comment humorous, given the fact the four guitars you posted are nearly identical?
> 
> For me, price is a concern, but only in terms of value, not absolute amount. For used gear, if something comes up that I know I can resell without taking a loss and it interests me, I'm in. If it's $900, ok, if it's $4000, why not. I'd rather buy that $4k guitar that I know there's a market for in case I end up not liking it vs a $500 guitar that I'll end up eating a few hundred on.


I was going to post almost identical replies on both of these points. 😆

I buy almost exclusively used. Most of the guitars I buy, I could get back most of what I paid. In fact, by shopping for good deals and also because prices have gone up on both new and used gear, I’d probably make a few bucks on most of it.

For price range, I like “fun guitars” in the $500 to $1000 range and have quite a few. I also have several “nice guitars” in the $1k to $2k range (mostly Gibsons). On the rare occasion I have spent over $2k, it’s usually after selling one or more of the previously mentioned guitars, having made a bit of a profit which I rolled back into the gear account.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

For me, it depends on what it is and why I want it.

When Covid hit for some reason I decided I needed an electric-acoustic. But I didn't need one enough to cough up Gibson dollars. I found a nice, lightly used Epi DR-500 at L&M for $700. 

At the other end of the scale, I'd always wanted a '52 Les Paul Goldtop (my birth year, first year of the LP, the guitar Keith was playing the first time I saw the Stones in Vancouver in '66). Someone on this forum noticed an early '53 (same as a '52), was coming up for auction in Ontario (I live in Calgary), I managed to buy it. And restored it. I was just retired. I knew I'd never have another chance to get one. I didn't buy it because I'm a great guitar player, I didn't buy it as an investment. I've gigged with it a few times, but not often. I spent the money simply because it's something I've always wanted.

My favorite guitar is my '01 '59 Reissue Les Paul. I bought it used, spent a fair amount on mods. I love this guitar, but I don't think I would pay the money they want for a new one. 

But for most purposes, I could be just as happy with my '84 MIJ Tele, found it for $500, after a refret, new pickups, bought a case, Callaham saddles, maybe $1000. 

I don't think more money automatically means better, it will fill some other desire.


----------



## polyslax (May 15, 2020)

I definitely prefer to have a couple of really nice (to me) guitars rather than a room full of cheap ones. I like to bond with an instrument and while I love to look at guitars I don't feel much temptation to stray. I've only owned 9 guitars in my life and rarely have I had more than 2 or 3 at a time. When it does come time to buy something I want I don't have a set ceiling, but I can't really see myself spending more than $10K on a guitar.


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

For my collection about 2500 max, to sell for profit depends on margin. ( I rarely sell for profit anymore, and most of what I own and play, I lose on when I sell because apparently I have either bad or unusual taste in guitars )


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

Some great thoughts here, both common sense and passion (which isn't always common sense).



crann said:


> Do you, or anyone else find this comment humorous, given the fact the four guitars you posted are nearly identical?...


Heh heh, yes I'm well aware of my shortcomings and my bias for single pickup guitars. But each of these guitars plays differently and most importantly, have entirely different pickups so sound different too. One has a thick ripple grind, the other has a finer buzz saw sound to it, etc..

I'm tending to think that what someone posted earlier is true, that $1,500 is the new $1,000. And that whatever it costs, it may be worth it to you. The thing for me is, I've played these multi-thousand dollar guitars over the years and while I think some of them are great, some are definitely not and don't even size up to my cheapo Partscasters.

So drawing a line in the sand is tough. I came up w/ that $1,100 arbitrarily, more because of what I got out of it recently (3 1/2 great guitars that are fun and a good value).


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I like quality "journeyman" instruments. So about $1,500 for Fender and $2,200 for Gibson/Taylor/PRS used.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

greco said:


> I respectfully disagree with this statement. Admittedly, I might somehow be misinterpreting the intent.


I can elaborate on this:

Someone who makes 240k a year buying a $7,000 guitar is spending 2.9% of their income.

For someone who makes 24k a year, that is 29% of their income.

I spent 87% of my annual income when I was 25 on recording equipment and a basic guitar having never owned or played an instrument in my life. A couple years later I left Toronto to find place that I could use that equipment. This meant that I now had to commute to Toronto to school with next to no income and spend my life savings on the ability to record and learn music.

I have worked 6-7 days a week every summer at a minimum of 65 hours at next to minimum wage in order to afford not only the equipment I own, but to pay for the space to use it all while losing money for being here lol. I don’t mean retail, I mean roofing and in ground pool building and then bartending in Barrie for $70 a night in tips as well as 14 hour festival shifts where my tip out is often 80% of my tips.

So when I meet 10-20 would be musicians a year who claim to be passionate but won’t invest in a keyboard or a microphone and expect free recordings or guitar maintenance… I think… hmm… how passionate is this person that won’t lose a drop of sweat - let alone a dollar to make this happen?

@FatStrat2

My take on wether 1 if better than variety..
well, the guitars you built are beautiful! They also require one pickup. If you have found a recipe that works for you at $1100 that is amazing.

For me, when I order a body and neck, it costs me $1,100. MJT does not sell vintage correct bodies on E-Bay. If you want a vintage correct neck pocket depth, you have to order one from them through wildwood. If you want to be under 4.14lbs, you have to pay $50USD, if you want 2 piece ash, it costs more etc. it ends up being $730ish after shipping and taxes. My standard for necks is Warmoth. I need a FAT neck. I also like a one piece quarter-sawn / 21 fret which requires custom order and costs me about $600 to my front door. From there, I am making a mass order of hardware from Amplified Parts and paying for premium shipping and then probably $300-400 on pickups.

I could and have cut costs in the beggining, but if I’m waiting 6-7 months for a guitar and then hand finishing the neck, wiring the harness and then taking a couple weeks to a month to really dial in the best set up.. I’m going for broke and building the best version of what I want no expense spared. This means I can’t have 4 right now. And I’m ok with that.

I had a Martin 0015M and a Gibson J35 which I loved. I sold both and then sold my Carmen Ghia head to Folkway for $700 and then spent $500 to get my Waterloo W-14. It felt like a big sacrifice at the time. I literally lost $400 on the amp head and $1400 on the J35 on top of the $500 I spent. But now I own a single acoustic that I will own for life and probably never buy another.

So in some cases, less really does feel like more. Not to mention the bond that is created and the identity that is formed from having one or two of anything etc.

To answer your orignal question: I have zero limit. There is nothing that gets in between me and what I’m willing to do for something that I am passionate about, even if I die trying lol.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

I soundly reject the notion that if two people have the same income and one spends more on a guitar that means he is more passionate. Some people view guitars as tools. As long as your tool does the job there's no need to spend more money.

I also think some people are insecure about their abilities and spend more to make people think they are "serious players". I know people who could make a broomstick and a rubber band sing.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

My buddy constantly tells me how he can't believe the prices people are paying for gear and that he'd never spend that much on X, Y, or Z. Problem is like many of us that have been at it for a number of years, our price tolerance mentality is stuck in the 00's. I remember a time when it was considered absurd that anything MIM would be over $1000.

I'm not going to put a hard cap on anything when it comes to music gear. It's all relative to what my financial situation is, how badly I want a piece of gear at the time, and whether I can justify its place in my arsenal. Things have changed in the last 2 years as well. If you see a piece you really want then you have to act quickly otherwise it'll be either a) out of stock, or b) priced higher than what it is now, or c) both A and B. Current gear market can be summed up as: "You snooze, you lose."


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Guncho said:


> I soundly reject the notion that if two people have the same income and one spends more on a guitar that means he is more passionate. Some people view guitars as tools. As long as your tool does the job there's no need to spend more money.


Earlier I split this in to 2 categories. passion for gear, passion to be a better player. Spending less on a guitar than you could afford likely indicates less passion for gear.




Guncho said:


> I also think some people are insecure about their abilities and spend more to make people think they are "serious players". I know people who could make a broomstick and a rubber band sing.


Usually what people say that are jealous when they see someone else buy a more expensive guitar than what they have and perceives them self to have more skill.
I spend 0 energy worrying about "that guy" that spends 75k+ on owning a prewar martin (my fantasy guitar) yet couldn't play very well.
I chose "75k" as my example as that was the price on a 1941 D-28 Martin that I got to compare with my Authentic series 1941 D-28 a couple years ago at Folkway.
I guess it could be said if I was really passionate about owning that guitar I could have sold my house and become a renter. I could have had enough to possibly throw in a real vintage 52 tele to.
I'll bet the guy that bought the 41 Martin can't play.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i don't bother with any of that gobble-de-****. if i want something, i find a way to get it. if it's more than i can afford, i save for it, or take a loan if it's something that is time-sensitive (like if my car blew up this afternoon) 
there are some things that i feel are not worth the price. (harley's, for example) and those things i don't want because i don't believe the value is there. i don't complicate things if i can help it. the tiny little bit of brain power i have, i try to conserve for other matters


----------



## Griff (Sep 7, 2016)

Guitars don't matter...

But I'd probably go as high as $3000 on an amp.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

patski said:


> I disagree as well. With acoustics when I played a Martin D-18 there was a clear difference between that and say a $1000 acoustic. Like black and white to colour. With electrics not so much. I am satisfied with the sound and playability of a $500 used electric. It does the job. I don't need to spend more. There is no tangible benefit. If there was I probably would.
> 
> It's like if I had a $10 hammer and it did the job just fine of hammering, there is really no actual need to spend $1000 on a gold plated titanium hammer.


Crazy thing is, I did see a titanium hammer at the tool store, $300. Wasn't gold plated but it was in a locked cabinet if you wanted go buy it.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

What I'll spend has to do with perceived utility -- does it work for something I want to do and currently haven't the tools for -- and how much money I have now and for the next month or so. I haven't bought a guitar in ten years.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

guitarman2 said:


> Earlier I split this in to 2 categories. passion for gear, passion to be a better player. Spending less on a guitar than you could afford likely indicates less passion for gear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have no issue if someone wants to spend a lot of money on guitars. Go for it. I just don't feel the need unless it's really justified as it was when a spent $2k on a Martin D-18. I don't look down my nose at those with more expensive guitars or less expensive guitars and I'm not staying you do. Thank you for clarifying passion for gear vs passion for playing. Makes total sense.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

For me, it depends on the guitar in question. For example: I found a Peavey Wolfgang for $1900. I liked it but it was in player shape. Next time I was at the store, it was $1500.

_If that gets down to $1200_ I thought to myself _I have to buy it_.

Next time I was there, it was $999. Done and done!

Mostly, I like cheaper stuff, or at least really good deals. Most of my guitars are under $500. But I am willing to pop for something more if I really really want it, and can justify it to myself.

I have a line on something that I would really like. It's a deal at $1700. But I can't convince myself to go for it.

Lastly, I hive off $30 per pay into a separate account for gear. Just trying to fulfill my passions while beign responsible.


----------



## Fred Gifford (Sep 2, 2019)

10k would be my limit for something I considered truly great


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Rollin Hand said:


> For me, it depends on the guitar in question. For example: I found a Peavey Wolfgang for $1900. I liked it but it was in player shape. Next time I was at the store, it was $1500.
> 
> _If that gets down to $1200_ I thought to myself _I have to buy it_.
> 
> ...


In the past year I've come to understand what you are saying. I have become so careful in my gear purchases. The types of guitars that are important to me, acoustic and telecasters, I pretty much have what I want. Now I'd just like to add a les paul and a strat for some variety but those aren't guitars that are a high priority for me. I may never buy a les paul as the specs I'd like are going to cost me 3k+ and its not important enough for me to have an LP to spend that. 
As for a strat I'd like something that plays and sounds well but it doesn't have to be a Fender, so its likely I'll eventually end up buying something for between $1,000 and $1,500. I've seen a few lately but I've been gun shy about pulling the trigger.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

Whatever people are willing to pay is of course a personal decision. But I would be careful to prescribe a rationale for it that makes it seem like the cost you are willing to pay reflects your level of musicianship, your passion, etc. There are a myriad of examples of musicians who use gear that would be scorned at on online guitar forums. These muscians are sometimes millionaires. Are they less passionate about music because they use pretty standard gear? No. Are they less passionate about the gear itself? Not even that. One can be passionate about gear - finding usable sounds for instance in an old mutifx unit. It doesn't have to do with the cost.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Rollin Hand said:


> For me, it depends on the guitar in question. For example: I found a Peavey Wolfgang for $1900. I liked it but it was in player shape. Next time I was at the store, it was $1500.
> 
> _If that gets down to $1200_ I thought to myself _I have to buy it_.
> 
> ...


I plunk $50 a week into my RRSP. Now most folks call that the registered retirement savings plan. I call it my Really Responsible senseless purchases fund. If the money is there, I go for it.

To highlight the "responsible" part of the equation, I also plunk $500 into TFSA's every 2 weeks. Once they top out, im going to have to get me 2 rrsp's.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

isoneedacoffee said:


> Are they less passionate about music because they use pretty standard gear? doesn't have to do with the cost.


They are less passionate about gear. I find the tone of the beginning of this thread "gear based" as its simply how much you are willing to spend. Not "how much time are you willing to spend strengthening your playing skills"
So Roy Buchanan basically played one guitar and a black face amp his whole career. I would find him less passionate about gear then say Joe Bonamossa who probably lost count on how many valuable guitars he owns. Joe and Brad Paisely are definitely 2 gear hounds, passionate about gear.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Brunz said:


> I plunk $50 a week into my RRSP. Now most folks call that the registered retirement savings plan. I call it my Really Responsible senseless purchases fund. If the money is there, I go for it.
> 
> To highlight the "responsible" part of the equation, I also plunk $500 into TFSA's every 2 weeks. Once they top out, im going to have to get me 2 rrsp's.


Good for you. I also contribute to an RRSP. Got in to this game a bit later than I should have. Fortunately the pension at my work takes up most of my contribution room but I still max it out my self.
I have no idea what the condition was but for me I'd be more than open to buying guitars with chips and dings and excessive wear as long as the price reduction was big and worth it.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Brunz said:


> I plunk $50 a week into my RRSP. Now most folks call that the registered retirement savings plan. I call it my Really Responsible senseless purchases fund. If the money is there, I go for it.
> 
> To highlight the "responsible" part of the equation, I also plunk $500 into TFSA's every 2 weeks. Once they top out, im going to have to get me 2 rrsp's.


I'm trying to think of some funny meaning for TFSA and can't find it. 
Traynor Fund Silly Acquisitions


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Guncho said:


> I'm trying to think of some funny meaning for TFSA and can't find it.
> Traynor Fund Silly Acquisitions


Transient Funds for Stellar Accostics?
Tonal Fidelity Sequestered Account.....

This is hard lol


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

FatStrat2 said:


> I'm tending to think that what someone posted earlier is true, that $1,500 is the new $1,000. And that whatever it costs, it may be worth it to you. The thing for me is, I've played these multi-thousand dollar guitars over the years and while I think some of them are great, some are definitely not and don't even size up to my cheapo Partscasters.


I hear you. I tend to use my own guitars as a benchmark too. But it's tricky because it's not always a 1:1 comparison. And often, the expensive guitar has a bad setup.

I do think at a certain point, you can't add any more to a type of guitar to make it play or sound better. Functionally, it's as good as it's going to get. It's the best guitar that you can buy for the money.

I won't go as far as to say there's diminishing returns after that. But I do think that the money goes towards extras like more exotic materials or features. Or maybe it's the price of a vintage instrument. Things that may, or may not, be worth it to a buyer.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Guncho said:


> I soundly reject the notion that if two people have the same income and one spends more on a guitar that means he is more passionate. Some people view guitars as tools. As long as your tool does the job there's no need to spend more money.
> 
> I also think some people are insecure about their abilities and spend more to make people think they are "serious players". I know people who could make a broomstick and a rubber band sing.


If you read what I wrote, you’d know that I was referring to the relationship between sacrifice and passion and nothing to do really with the price point or skill level of guitar player or guitar at all. Some people are passionate about owning a fancy guitar or watch or dildo collection. 

People who have made any real sacrifice in their life for what they want can see it in one another eyes and feel it in one another’s art. Their passion appears completely unreasonable to anyone without it.

This applies to anyone and anything.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Always12AM said:


> If you read what I wrote, you’d know that I was referring to the relationship between sacrifice and passion and nothing to do really with the price point or skill level of guitar player or guitar at all. Some people are passionate about owning a fancy guitar or watch or dildo collection.
> 
> People who have made any real sacrifice in their life for what they want can see it in one another eyes and feel it in one another’s art. Their passion appears completely unreasonable to anyone without it.
> 
> This applies to anyone and anything.


Passion can only get you so far.

Having been the person who had to "weed out the crazies" from numerous musician want ads over the years, I feel like I have sacrificed enough for my art.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

Grab's post about nails it for me.

But I have noticed I'm spending more on guitars lately, just less on each one individually. I can make almost any guitar I've chosen sound to my liking and play well for me, as long as its fundamentals are workable. Agreed about proper setup, so important. And the neck too, all of my necks are Charvel, Jackson, Kramer, etc..

Speaking of which, I think what's driving me towards that almost $2K Charvel is its unique 3 dimensional paint job which is difficult to duplicate - that's why the price won't drop - and those bastards know it too. I need that guitar like another hole in the head. Wonder if I can breath through my temple...?


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

As far as the theory of owning one really nice guitar over many cheaper ones. The last time my band recorded I had 7 guitars (each worth less than $1000), and I used every one of them. Having that many options for pickups around was great. The last summer I played live shows, I used a single guitar for all of them. So people's playing scenarios definitely affect things I think. There are likely people the opposite of me as far as their usage.

Either way, one part I have always enjoyed about the forum is the gear some of you have that I will never be able to afford in my life. I've bought gear off people in person, and it's been super cool to see the stuff they own. I love some of the really well done gear photos on here. It's amazing that you are able to own some of the stuff you've always wanted. If I had the funds, maybe my gear habits would be different too.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Guncho said:


> Passion can only get you so far.
> 
> Having been the person who had to "weed out the crazies" from numerous musician want ads over the years, I feel like I have sacrificed enough for my art.


I believe you, I would imagine that you can relate to having to have made sacrifices of things like time, maybe money for example.

The discussion around what someone is willing to spend vs how good someone is at guitar is irrelevant to me.

Guitar to me is the Tennis of music. I’m not moved by a highly skilled guitar player musically. Maybe that is because I was able to start at zero and get to competent with very little sacrifice. I feel that within one year from now, I could become a professional tennis player or session guitarist if I was compelled to do that.

Seeing Derek Trucks trample John Mayer in front of BB King, followed by BB King telling Derek “that’s the best I’ve ever seen it done” after asking John to stop playing moved me.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Guncho said:


> Passion can only get you so far.
> 
> Having been the person who had to "weed out the crazies" from numerous musician want ads over the years, I feel like I have sacrificed enough for my art.



So you were passionate about playing in a band. Different ball game altogether. 
The "guy" who wants to play in a band to get girls. Gear don't need to cost a lot as girls don't know the difference. Just has to look cool and add sex appeal.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Always12AM said:


> I believe you, I would imagine that you can relate to having to have made sacrifices of things like time, maybe money for example.
> 
> The discussion around what someone is willing to spend vs how good someone is at guitar is irrelevant to me.
> 
> ...


There is a whole other thread discussion in there my man. Talent Vs. Musicianship (soul) or something like that.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

guitarman2 said:


> So you were passionate about playing in a band. Different ball game altogether.
> The "guy" who wants to play in a band to get girls. Gear don't need to cost a lot as girls don't know the difference. Just has to look cool and add sex appeal.


I was very passionate about writing music, playing music and playing in a band. Not extremely passionate or I would have "gotten in the van" and/or would still be doing it.

I love gear but my gear passion level is probably pretty average except when it comes to acoustics where I would say it was above average and all of that does correspond with how much I'm willing to spend.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Brunz said:


> There is a whole other thread discussion in there my man. Talent Vs. Musicianship (soul) or something like that.


This the exact amount of soul that I aspire to have as a musician:






I like to call it “I don’t date Whyte Boyz soul”


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Always12AM said:


> This the exact amount of soul that I aspire to have as a musician:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I lasted 5 seconds.

lol


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Guncho said:


> I lasted 5 seconds.
> 
> lol


She is 99% charisma 1% skill, 120% passion lol.

At the end, she says “LETS PLAY SOME BASKETBALL”!!


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Always12AM said:


> This the exact amount of soul that I aspire to have as a musician:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, I can't unsee that and I don't think forgiveness is in the cards for you any time soon. But I will say, she had the soul


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

I guess to get back to the original question, what your "price limit" is would be either the most you've already spent on a guitar or how much you would. That makes my number $5600 which was kind of a bucket list purchase. I too am going to retire soon, and the funds won't be there then for such an extravagant purchase so I did it now. I enjoy guitars as objects as well as instruments. I don't think there is any relationship between your level (or percentage of income) of spending and your passion for the activity. You also don't have to break the bank to get a great rig these days.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

BlueRocker said:


> You also don't have to break the bank to get a great rig these days.


I'm hoping this is true in my search for a strat. Want something that sounds great and feels great but don't want to break the bank on this as I've done in the past.


----------



## Lefuneste (Apr 27, 2016)

It's $2200, 'cause that's what I paid for my two most expensive guitars.


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

isoneedacoffee said:


> I've been playing for more than 30 years. I gig fairly regularly (in normal times). I'm not great, but I think I can hold my own. And I've never spent more than $700 on a guitar. Some people here are saying they don't gig, so they can;t justify spending more money on a guitar. Fair enough, but I would almost reverse that statement... it is because I gig that I wouldn't want to have an expensive guitar. The places where I gig are grungy whole-in-the-wall venues where I would feel absurd playing an expensive guitar. Furthermore, the possibility of theft is always in the back of my mind. I would be extremely saddened if someone stole one of my guitars, but it would be a major financial tragedy if someone were to steal a guitar worth 5K. I'd have a hard time dealing with that. Lastly, and most importantly, I find my guitars feel great, sound great, and look great. I see no reason to spend more.


While my upper limit is about 2-3x what @isoneedacoffee has, he tells it like it is re: gigging expensive gear, and I'd add 'collateral stage damage' to theft as to why I won't take high-end stuff to a gig (if that ever happens again...)


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

Whatever is in my guitar fund or how
Much I can raise by having a sell off if it’s something I want bad enough.

Other than that it’s probably about $350,000.00 I’ll never have that much but if I did I’d probably be like hmmmmm , $400,000? Sorry, $350,000 is my limit for this.


----------



## info_please73 (Jan 15, 2020)

I’m currently in the market for a super, super sweet vintage axe. It’s gotta be the right one. I’ll spend up to $14,000 on the right axe at this point in my life. Currently my most expensive guitars are my 1973 telecaster deluxe and a 1974 ES-335. I got my feet wet with vintage gear by dabbling into 70s stuff. I got a 1966 fender Princeton which totally got me into amps as well. So let’s say $14,000 could be for a guitar and an amp. Like a mid 60s SG special or a late 50s les Paul junior, maybe a late 60s custom colour jag, maybe a maple fretboard black block and binding jaguar, With a side of fender vibrolux or fender champ


----------



## Rick in the Patch (Feb 28, 2021)

isoneedacoffee said:


> I've been playing for more than 30 years. I gig fairly regularly (in normal times). I'm not great, but I think I can hold my own. And I've never spent more than $700 on a guitar. Some people here are saying they don't gig, so they can;t justify spending more money on a guitar. Fair enough, but I would almost reverse that statement... it is because I gig that I wouldn't want to have an expensive guitar. The places where I gig are grungy whole-in-the-wall venues where I would feel absurd playing an expensive guitar. Furthermore, the possibility of theft is always in the back of my mind. I would be extremely saddened if someone stole one of my guitars, but it would be a major financial tragedy if someone were to steal a guitar worth 5K. I'd have a hard time dealing with that. Lastly, and most importantly, I find my guitars feel great, sound great, and look great. I see no reason to spend more.


I quite enjoy this perspective. I have been a fulltime professional musician for 40 years. I mostly play wonderful instruments that are now worth some money. However, when I fly, I leave the National steel behind and bring a Chinese Republic. I sounds and plays great and is replaceable. I remember getting to a Roy Buchanan show early and watching as the boys from Long and McQuade came in and set up a Twin and a Squier Tele. Roy showed up in time for the show, shook hands with the boys in the band as he met them, cranked the Twin, tuned the Tele and played brilliantly. Anyone in the audience that night would have bought that Tele there and then.
I have bought a lot of $300 guitars because they knocked me out. I don't have them anymore. I've got a lifetime (what's left of it) of learning left in any one of the guitars I still own. If I find another that I want, I have to afford it easily or sell some guitars to pay for it. 2G is probably the outside number for me, until I figure how to afford 5G.


----------



## Permanent Waves (Jun 2, 2020)

For me, anything over $2000 is worthy of some serious reflection. I just can't justify it in my head paying more than that for any guitar no matter how good, and I just don't like to handle those kinds of amounts, be it cash or credit, either as a seller or a buyer. I want to make sure that 1 - the guitar is a keeper because I don't want the hassle of trying to sell a high-price instrument with all the scammers out there, and 2 - if I do end up selling it due to unforeseen circumstances, I can make my money back quickly and easily. That's why I would stick to well-known brands that keep their market value (PRS/Gibson). Years ago I picked up a custom-made super strat for $279 because it had awesome specs and a flight case. When I opened it up, there was the luthier's card inside the electronics cavity with the original price tag - $1299. Ouch.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

You made a lot of good points but I had to laugh when I got to this part…


Permanent Waves said:


> That's why I would stick to well-known brands that keep their market value (*PRS*/Gibson).


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

A few years ago my absolute limit would have been $1,000.00 but over the past five years that's changed to $1,500.00. BTW a few years ago I thought about starting a poll here asking the same question of how much the price limit would be for a guitar you wanted. Maybe the OP can change this to a poll (if he wants to.)


----------



## Frenchy (Mar 23, 2011)

I`ll go 50 bucks max for a guitar.

Might go 55.00$ if I really want it


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

FatStrat2 said:


> But is that guitar going to be 4 times better or have as much variety as those other 4?


It won’t be 4 times better as the law of diminishing returns will kick in. However, that 5-10% betterment is worth the 4x price factor to me. Make sense?


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

^ Yup, it does. To each their own. That's why this question is a very personal and complex one to answer, depends on a huge bunch of factors.


----------



## Permanent Waves (Jun 2, 2020)

2manyGuitars said:


> You made a lot of good points but I had to laugh when I got to this part…


Well, I did say "keep their value", not "gain value" . I should have also mentioned I never buy new so that helps. I will say that Gibson tends to gain a lot more because of their ridiculous price inflation. I could sell my CE24 for about the same as I paid for it 15 years ago, but my SG special would go for about twice what I paid. Gibson is always the best investment.


----------



## Choo5440 (Oct 24, 2020)

I had two limited run guitars that I wanted to have and bought, in all honesty, just because I could. I splurged heavily on them, but moving forward for other (normal) guitars, would cap my spending around $2500.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Permanent Waves said:


> Well, I did say "keep their value", not "gain value" . I should have also mentioned I never buy new so that helps. I will say that Gibson tends to gain a lot more because of their ridiculous price inflation. I could sell my CE24 for about the same as I paid for it 15 years ago, but my SG special would go for about twice what I paid. Gibson is always the best investment.


Fender is pretty good for its price hikes. I bought my Brad paisley roadworn tele from L&M about 18 months ago for $1,500. To buy it today is $1,919


----------



## OttawaGuitarGuyGSA (Jan 13, 2020)

Depends on how bad I want a particular guitar but typically I get way out of my comfort zone past $1000 these days.

offshore guitars just dont resell well so I think long and hard about what I am buying now in the under 1500 range which most fall under these days.

if I change my mind on it you have to eat a large loss as they dont resell well.

I hear the YouTubers say they are just as good .. maybe so but they still don’t resell well at least in Ottawa anyway.

I have a 2020 Gibson Les Paul Standard that I just had to have .. but I would not normally spend that sort of money.
When I look back I say to myself crap that was alot of money with taxes but I love it.

I have a partcaster that cost me $500 and I just love it as well 🤷🏼‍♂️


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

OttawaGuitarGuyGSA said:


> offshore guitars just dont resell well so I think long and hard about what I am buying now in the under 1500 range which most fall under these days.
> 
> if I change my mind on it you have to eat a large loss as they dont resell well.
> 
> I hear the YouTubers say they are just as good .. maybe so but they still don’t resell well at least in Ottawa anyway.


When I read this, I think the solution is simple. Buy a _used _offshore guitar that already lost much of its value. It seems to me that you are confident that in terms of quality you would be getting a good guitar (and I agree), but you're worried about it losing value (that's also true if you buy new). Well, let someone else take the hit in value by buying it new, and you buy it from them used. Easy peazy! You'll get a solid guitar for a great price. If you decide to resell it, you could likely resell it at the same price you bought it for used.


----------



## OttawaGuitarGuyGSA (Jan 13, 2020)

isoneedacoffee said:


> When I read this, I think the solution is simple. Buy a _used _offshore guitar that already lost much of its value. It seems to me that you are confident that in terms of quality you would be getting a good guitar (and I agree), but you're worried about it losing value (that's also true if you buy new). Well, let someone else take the hit in value by buying it new, and you buy it from them used. Easy peazy! You'll get a solid guitar for a great price. If you decide to resell it, you could likely resell it at the same price you bought it for used.


100% 👍 because of what I mentioned ..that is my current mode of purchasing.
No more new for me and there are lots of used gear for sale these days.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

I dont think I have ever bought new gear in my whole life. Everything I have is at the least 2nd hand. Ok, I bought a set of pups retail but it was cheaper than I could get them anywhere else so.... there is that.

I want to say thank you to anyone who is willing to purchase gear at retail, it is thanks to folks like you that I can own some really choice stuff from time to time


----------



## Johnnyko5 (Feb 25, 2021)

Loving the discussion!

Current max is $4k, anything priced higher, only opinion are collectable/decorative. I buy used almost always. New guitars, especially lately have been such a rip-off that I just can't. Nevermind that any guitar stores near me usually carry very little on the premium side of guitars and generally poorly setup..... Stupid Saskatoon music stores. Lol.

I have no problem buying guitars that have seen some real use either. My thoughts are the real special guitars get played because they sound and feel good. The so so and lemons get put on the wall or in the case. The great ones get played!


----------



## PTO (12 mo ago)

I prefer to buy as local as possible so It’s Godin that has allowed me to stick to my $1000 limit. Similarly I bought a Larrivee back when they were in that club. But like anyone here I get more time out of a guitar than just about any other purchase, so I don’t mind that I’ll be inflated out of this range before long.

I’d probably consider paying for a custom guitar before a really expensive production model. Not only would I get the exact specs I want, but it would be nice to support a builder’s passion at the same time. And what I’d have built will probably look a lot like one of the guitars I wished I could have bought 20+ years ago for under $1000!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Depends on what I have to spend, what I am looking for & options--including used.

Since I don't gig & don't have a ton of money it doesn't make sense to spend a lot.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

Another one to throw into the mix: an impulse buy cap. My limit on that is roughly $400. Sort of throwaway money on a speculative buy, but sometimes it can be a major score.

Last year I landed a Jackson Monarkh Pro for about that, it's in my top 5 now. On the other hand, I also bought an Explorer copy for about the same price and that one eventually became a major fail.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

How much would I spend? That was simple to answer. Have I ever spent too much - that's a more interesting question. I think that's happened twice - and both times desire and passion got in the way. I paid too much for my LesPaul - I got caught up in the last moments of an Ebay auction and didn't realize how much I'd spent until the final price and the exchange taken into account. I do still have the guitar and absolutely love it - but I paid more than I should have. The second time was once again on Ebay - a 68' Princeton. I misread the ad and, thinking it was a Reverb model, I bid way too high. It was a great little amp. I sold it here some years ago at a slight loss.

Purchase regrets? Nope - learning experiences.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

This thread is being actively mocked FYI.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

^ I've participated in them. This pricey thread has pretty much run its course anyway.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

FatStrat2 said:


> Another one to throw into the mix: an impulse buy cap. My limit on that is roughly $400. Sort of throwaway money on a speculative buy, but sometimes it can be a major score.
> 
> Last year I landed a Jackson Monarkh Pro for about that, it's in my top 5 now. On the other hand, I also bought an Explorer copy for about the same price and that one eventually became a major fail.
> View attachment 402459


I tend to have a gear fund--money set aside specifically for gear
At times I have had to borrow against it for things that pop up.
But that get paid back.
So whenever I get extra money of any sort for nay reason I put at least some of it in my gear fund.
I don't typically sell gear, but if I did, that's where it would go
Soo in that sense the amount of gera fund is what I can spend--although in some cases I have paid a bit extra rather than miss out on something I was looking for.


----------



## Johnnyko5 (Feb 25, 2021)

BlueRocker said:


> This thread is being actively mocked FYI.


Who cares?


----------



## Fuzzy dagger (Jun 3, 2016)

$1500 is my outside, mad money, honey just one more, I didn’t have a maple necked strat, near to me…limit. Maybe an SG Standard. Having said that, I’m not really in the market. It’s sort of a reflex now that I check kig for musical instruments in my area, not really keen to jump. I’ve helped a couple of friends get decent guitars but I might be done.

I’ve considered “renting” an R8 for a while. Spend the $4500.00, only to sell it to pay for a holiday. I smell trouble.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Not sure if I've ever spent more than a grand on an electric guitar or bass, not for any reason moral, ethical, financial, or even personal...more co-incidental. I generally buy used and don't go for much bling. (Acoustics are a whole other matter.) But of late I have to live within my means approaching some sort of semi-retirement so it's become financial. The affordability of used Godins suits me well. I've loved the brand since before price was a concern anyway. My electric guitar rack currently holds 5 Godins, the total cost of which wasn't 2 grand. My other electric is MIM Tele Thinline. Can't remember what I paid for it used...maybe $300?


----------



## Analogman (Oct 3, 2012)

My most expensive guitar was $4800 used, although I don’t think I’ve spent more than $2000 out of pocket for gear. When I sell a guitar I usually put in some extra cash and upgrade it.


----------



## Schecter Skelter (12 mo ago)

I try and stay Under $1500 ,but these days that doesn't buy much ..Especially in Canada where we get up to 15% tax on new ones..

For "Budget" guitars, I have a $600 limit

I don't like Trading, I want to hoard as many as I can for myself...I want them all( insert evil laugh of choice here )


----------

